# Is anyone interested in musical collaboration online?



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Something a lot of us don't get to do these days woth COVID is the simple pleasure of playing music with other people. Would anyone be interested in recording takes and collaborating online in some way? I didn't have anything specific in mind with this post, I just thought it would be cool to put the idea out there.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I don't have time to participate as I'm on a big project of my own, but I do have a studio and DAW. If you get any recordings made, I might be able to find time to do a mix on them.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes I would be interested in this. I'm open to pretty much anything and I have a lot of time right now. PM me.


----------

